# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Voor het eerst gevingerd HELP!!

## melissa15

Hallo ik ben melissa en ben al 16 jaar , ik ben vandaag voor het eerst gevingerd door mijn vriend . Ik vond het niet erg . Maar nadat we klaar waren wilde ik me gaan douchen en toen ik me uitkleede kwam er bloed uit m'n vagina ik weet niet of ik ongesteld ben geworden want ik ben nooit regelmatig ongesteld ... Maar is het erg aub help vind het egt eng

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Melissa,

Laat ik maar beginnen met het vertellen dat er niets aan de hand is! Wanneer je een onregelmatige menstruatie hebt kan het zijn dat je nu je menstruatie gekregen hebt. Maar er kunnen ook andere redenen zijn..

Tijdens het vingeren kan het zijn dat je vriend perongeluk met een nagel ergens langs gegaan is, ook dit kan wat bloed opleveren. Heb je nog steeds last van een bloeding of was dit een korte tijd? In het geval van het laatste heeft waarschijnlijk je vriend binnenin de vagina een klein krasje met de nagels gemaakt! Geen probleem verder, dit heelt vanzelf weer!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

